

Virgin Galactic’s SpaceShipTwo suffers anomaly during test flight - jeffpalmer
http://spaceflightnow.com/2014/10/31/virgin-galactics-spaceshiptwo-suffers-anomaly-during-test-flight/

======
lutorm
[http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=35117.240](http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=35117.240)
says one pilot has been found alive and possibly another that didn't make it.

------
lutorm
Not a good week for the space industry. :(

There are reports of parachutes, hopefully the pilot got out ok.

